# Betta funny/action picture contest!!!



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*this forum needs more contests so I'm making one 
post a good action or funny picture of your fish along with a message saying what you think your fish was thinking at the time.*

if anyone would like to volunteer to be a judge please say

contest ends November 30

Have fun

This contest is in no way supported/affiliated with bettafish.com. Permission for this contest was given by Perseusmom.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

1: You wanna piece of me!
2: Your face looks funny! Now mine looks even more funny!
3: I'm all up in your grill! Now feed me!
4: Talk to the tail!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Honestly, Human? There is a huge tank there, and you haven't got the decency to let me in there to attack that betta in in?(This is Stelleri the betta's thought)


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Bill 1st photo - "WEEEEEE BUBBLES! BUBBLES! BUBBLE NEST MAKIN' TIMEEE!" 

Ben 2nd photo - "Sigh, I just want to be friends Bill.." (Bill and Ben's tanks are next to each other not permanently and I separate with a face wash cloth but take it off for a while each day or couple of days so they can see each other, Ben looks like he is looking very longingly into Bills tank! lol)


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mushu: Hey! a female!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the entries, anyone got anything else to submit?


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

fear me.


----------



## FishBaby (Nov 1, 2014)

Agent: Hey I just met you. And this is crazy. But come back captain! My cards need signing!

Captain 1: *Hinding from Agent*

Captain 2: Oh Hai Dare!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Angelos said WHAT?!







You heard me punk! 







(really blurry but these two work out way too well together xD)


This side is my-







Nono wait this side! This is my good side!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

He likes to hide under the "java moss carpet" 
Mr.emo


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Lux: Umm... I can explain...








Lux: I see you...








Aris: *snoring*








Aris: AHHHYOUAGAIN?!IMMAEATYOURFACERAWWWWRRR!
Lux: Oh really? Come on then, get over here and we'll see who will be eating who!








New Guy: Just because I'm big doesn't mean I'm not graceful!








New Guy: I'm not coming out till you put that camera away.


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

What... in the rice paddy is that? Is it...food? (My female betta looking at Ginkgo, the bristle-nose pleco)


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Tress said:


>


I love this! Haha!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Do gifs count? lol.

Jazz yawning.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Aww!


----------



## BettaNamedHerbert (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Krys said:


> Do gifs count? lol.
> 
> Jazz yawning.


Haha This made my day!
I remember when I first saw my betta yawn. I freaked out, I didn't know that fish could yawn back then!  lol


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Dun dun, dun dun ... dun dun, dun dun, dun dun...DUNDUNDUNDUNDUNDUN


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Derek's entry*

It's the only place in the tank where he can get a decent massage!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Tress said I should submit this, so I figured why not? c:



Grievous: "Mom...please stop with the camera. I can't take it anymore."






​


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

x3 that is still so cute


----------



## BettaLuvver (Nov 11, 2014)

*Sassy Dragon*

GET THAT CAMERA OUT OF MY FACE!!! (Sorry for the sideways pic)


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Peek a Boo


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Mart, that is adorable.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

These are all very fun and cute photos! I'm going to let this contest go on another week so it now ends on the *10th of December

So please keep entering your photos for another week!! 

also I would love to have some judges for this contest 
so if anyone would like to be a judge please let me know 
*


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

All of these Betta fish are super cute!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

"Fear the Beard!"


And another:

"Is it morning already?"


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

What do _you_ want?


----------



## Mewplant (Dec 8, 2014)

The difference between my two fish. :shock:

(**Note: They both reside in a divided 5-gallon; thank you Henry for making it through the rough times! :-D)


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Have you still not found any judges??
:{


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Tirianixie said:


> Have you still not found any judges??
> :{



no I'm afraid I haven't :neutral: I still need at least two judges, if I can't get any judges I'll have to find another way of deciding who's the winner.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I volunteer for tribute..I mean.. judging!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I volunteer for tribute..I mean.. judging!



OK but I would still need one more judge.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I found a judge on facebook so here are the

*Results!!! *

1st place is Krys: with betta-yawn:welldone:
2nd place is Remi: with GIVE ME FOOD PUNY HUMAN:welldone:
3rd place is a tie between Tress and Mewplant: with *12* & *30* :welldone:

This was really hard to judge because all your pictures are so awesome.
so congrats to everyone who entered!! :nicefish::yourock:

This contest was mostly just for fun but all contestants that placed can have a little photoshop drawing as a prize if they want, just ask and pm me a picture of the fish you want drawn


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------

